# IE7 Beta 2



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone running Beta 2 of IE7?

I just installed it and it resembles Firefox but actually a little better organized. They seem to have made it faster too. Much better than IE6. And I love that they have the toolbar links and tabbed browsing. A big plus for me.

If you wanna give it a spin you can download it here at Microsoft online.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

IE 7, interesting. I hope now that its faster it is also stable. My major problem with IE was how ****** it was with blocking spyware, and frequent freeze-ups. Firefox has toolbar links as well. Go to your favorite website and drag the little page icon before the address to the empty space right below the addres bar, you've now added it to your quick links (of course the shack is on my quick links  ). It also has tabbed browsing, just hit ctrl + T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well after further using it for a while... it is faster than IE6 but still doesn't seem quite as fast as Firefox.

I just noticed yesterday that FF has released a beta version of FF 2.0 which will include many of the extra little features that IE7 includes. I'll probably download it and check it out. I think FF is gonna do whatever it takes to be one of the best browsers out there. They have sure won me over.


----------



## Don (May 21, 2006)

I download Firefox, There are a lot of people talking about it. I am going to give it a try.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Tried IE 7 for awhile. Something happened and I was getting a mix of IE 6 and 7. Stopped using it and started using Firefox (1.0.7). Works great for me so far.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I keep coming back to FF... mine just updated yesterday to 1.5.0.4. It's the fastest I've used thus far. Would like to see the exit button on each tab, which they should have soon.


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> I keep coming back to FF... mine just updated yesterday to 1.5.0.4. It's the fastest I've used thus far. Would like to see the exit button on each tab, which they should have soon.


I just updated to 1.5.0.4 a few minutes ago. Seems to be working fine. Now to check on those red x's:rant: .


Guess what?...no red x's!!! I can see the images. Must have been a bug in Firefox that was fixed with this version.


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I still like firefox better, just got used to it i think


----------



## khellandros66 (Jun 7, 2006)

IE7 is built on ****** old stuff from IE6 and it is still like a strainer when it comes to viruses and spyware, not to mention Java and SSL security.

I will stick to my SuSE 9.2 deployment and FireFox esp when it comes to purchasing online.

~Bob


----------



## Omnius (Aug 26, 2006)

I know I'm responding to this thread a little late, but I wanted to put my 2 cents in as a software developer in the middle of working on a big web-based program. IE7 is certainly an improvement over IE6, but I still much prefer FF for numerous reasons including speed and standards compliance. My program is very complicated and relies heavily on javascript, and FF is night and day faster than any version of IE I have tried. Its just too bad that 99.9% of my target users (mom and pop car insurance agencies) will all be using IE.

But, more importantly from my point of view, Firefox and the latest Opera are very good at complying with standards which makes life for developers like me much easier. IE has lots of little quirks and non-compliant expectations that makes programming complicated sites that work on all browsers much more difficult than it should be. So, for that reason I point people to Firefox and Opera any chance I can.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

With administering a forum I have found numerous tools/extensions with FF that are absolutely must haves.... couldn't live without them. FF just keeps getting better and better. Not sure why IE can't take notes.


----------



## Kipp Jones (Oct 19, 2006)

Everyone happy with the official IE7 release???


----------



## rcarlton (Apr 29, 2006)

No. My Roxio (7.0) DVD burning software quit working. Recomendation from their forum was to remove IE 7. Now Roxio works fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2006)

No it crashes our mapping software so I've had to send out a patch to all our staff across the country to get around the issue.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Today my XP automatic updates loaded IE7.

I really like the tab feature. I continually have multiple instances of IE on the go, so the tab feature by itself has me sold.....

I note that with this version they finally have the icon feature sorted out.

brucek


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Only thing I find it useful for is Windows Update, other that that I still think it has a ways to go before it's on the same playing field as Firefox.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

I also got it on one laptop with XP pro auto updates. Is there a way to combine the "tab" toolbar with my "links" toolbar such that they are on one line? I don't like the two of them taking up double the height as necessary -- that real estate's precious to me. I unselected "lock the toolbars" option, and that normally lets me move toolbars around. However, in the IE7 case, I cannot combine the two on a single toolbar line. Anyone else having trouble with this?


----------

